# Historic Powhatan vs Greensprings in Virgina



## dlferree (Oct 23, 2017)

We are planning a family vacation during October 2018 for 12 people which includes myself, my wife, daughter and her husband and three kids, son and four kids. The seven grand kids range in age from 22 to 2. We'll be renting a four bedroom, which both resorts have. The reviews are about equal, so I was wondering if anyone could give the pros and cons as to which of the two resorts they think are the best.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## mbinpa (Oct 23, 2017)

Greensprings is a newer resort with a nice outdoor pool but limited indoor activities.  Greensprings also has a golf course attached.

Powhatan is an older resort (with actual historic plantation house on it) but has much larger pool and activity building.  If you are planning to spend time swimming, etc. at the resort in Oct then Powhatan might be the way to go.

Both are in the same general area and an easy drive to Historic Williamsburg.

I own at Greensprings but switch back and forth with Powhatan to keep things interesting.


----------



## dlferree (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks,

With seven grand kids swimming might be a major attraction. For me personally, I am interested in the colonial and civil war history of the area. I have been wanting to go for about four years. I've finally made the commitment to go next year.


----------



## DRIless (Oct 23, 2017)

dlferree said:


> We are planning a family vacation during October 2018 for 12 people which includes myself, my wife, daughter and her husband and three kids, son and four kids. The seven grand kids range in age from 22 to 2. We'll be renting a four bedroom, which both resorts have. The reviews are about equal, so I was wondering if anyone could give the pros and cons as to which of the two resorts they think are the best.  Thanks,  Dave



I own at both resorts and prefer Powhatan, although for a 4BR unit, you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## dlferree (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## winger (Oct 27, 2017)

We stayed in a 2 bd @Powhattan yrs ago and also visited GS that week. As noted above about the age difference, we prefer the Powhattan as it just seems to 'fit' the historic aspect of the area better. However, we would not hesitate to stay at GS.


----------



## Arusso (Nov 18, 2017)

dlferree said:


> We are planning a family vacation during October 2018 for 12 people which includes myself, my wife, daughter and her husband and three kids, son and four kids. The seven grand kids range in age from 22 to 2. We'll be renting a four bedroom, which both resorts have. The reviews are about equal, so I was wondering if anyone could give the pros and cons as to which of the two resorts they think are the best.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


OK.  We own at both, but have not been there in a few years now.  For what it's worth, here is my pitch:

There are differences and similarities between the two resorts.  Since you are interested in a 4 BR lockout, check out the DRI page for GSR - you can click on the the "floor plan" to see the layout.  I believe each 2 BR unit is something like 1200 ft sq. and the units are (lock-out) and on the same level.  There is a small indoor pool.  But in October, I would not imagine there is much for kids.  The resort straddles the Williamsburg National Golf course which is not affiliated with GSR (nor DRI) but you can get a discount.  No Restaurant or convenience store.  Powhatan, is older, but many units have been remodeled and upgraded. The buildings look more like 2 story town homes.  The 2 over 2 bedroom units mean that they are "stacked." There is a common entry foyer.  The first floor unit is at ground level while there is a stairwell that accesses the second floor unit.  Like GSR, each 2 BR unit is about 1200 ft sq. each. The last time I checked the web site, I clicked on the "floor plan" but it did not launch. PR is larger than GSR by area and # of units.  There is a Manor House on site.  It was built in the mid 18th century and, if memory serves, I believe it was owned by a certain Richard Taliaferro.  It was restored and is indeed a unique treasure of American colonial history.  PR has a bar and restaurant, "The Grill." very convenient.  There may still be a gourmet restaurant called  "The Kitchen. "  This detached house is set to the north site of the Manor House.  It is a unique experience offering authentic colonial cuisine.  There is also a convenience store.


----------



## mbinpa (Nov 21, 2017)

The Kitchen has been out of business for quite a while - it is now a coffee shop.  Gourmet coffee....  sort of.


----------



## winger (Nov 21, 2017)

mbinpa said:


> The Kitchen has been out of business for quite a while - it is now a coffee shop.  Gourmet coffee....  sort of.





mbinpa said:


> The Kitchen has been out of business for quite a while - it is now a coffee shop.  Gourmet coffee....  sort of.


That's too bad. The Kitchen added some authenticity to the resort's "historic" name.


----------

